# My sob story. I need help...



## gsxr60097 (Dec 4, 2007)

I now fully understand what I have had for my entire life after reading the posts on this forum. Severe IBS-D with major depression and anxiety triggers. In almost every way I feel I have lost my life due to this illness, literally. College was very hard. I had to have special permission for taking tests and attending class. I am 30 yrs old and have never even had a serious relationship. I also need special priveledges at work because I just cannot attend the meetings most times and cannot travel. This took so much away from me. How do others do it. Get married and have children. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. I take 4 AD medications and it gives me a little relief but I still don't have a fulfilling life. Suicide is always in my mind because of this. I am desperate to live life. If this is all there is for me for the next 50yrs I think I'll pass.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

You gotta hold on because things will change -- you or the problem. With all of the advances in modern medicine there will probably be a cure or at least a major help for the problems in the near future.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Let me just say that there is no reason to give up on yourself over this. I had it daily for 10 years. In an attempt to eliminate a cholesterol problem I started to take a supplement and found it has completely driven this problem into remission for about 9 years, now. There are any number of OTC treatments available, from Caltrate to Mike's CDs to probiotics, fiber, and digestive enzymes to the flavonoids I take. They have all helped some portion of us. Unfortunately, no one can tell you what will work for you. That move is yours.Don't give up.Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I am so so sorry that you're feeling so down at this moment. Totally understand... Many of us have been there... But like Newscat and Mark said, there really is hope, as there are so many so many different medications and treatments. You're still young and there are amazing developments in science and in medicine each and every year. And plus, IBS is getting more and more recognized by the medical community and recently gradually by society as a whole. So, with all of this, there will be more and more dr.s and medical practitioners to work hard on finding more effective treatments. It is not easy living with this illness. BUT there still is hope -- many of us have been there just like you, but have eventually come through -- and believe me, there _is _light at the end of the tunnel. While it is true that we do need to in many cases even significantly modify our lives, there still are many things that we can do and many ways there to help us improve our quality of life. If you haven't already, please do give the treatments that Mark suggested a try. And there are so many different prescriptions/OTC meds/therapies/remedies/coping strategies to try. They cover a huge range and many people have found relief in one or in a combination of different treatments. So please please don't give up. Please keep talking to us and post questions and comments and vent, whatever helps and whenever. We're all here for you, always. CherrieEdit: If you're having suicidal thoughts, please also consider calling or writing to one of hotlines provided in the crisis resources thread here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=71753. And please do talk to someone.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Boy I feel for you as I have been there, right where you are. And yes, IBS at times controlled my life. There are times when I cry out for help, as I feel I can not keep going like this.But you need never think you are alone, we have all been through it Please do not give up. We are all here for you, and we are here to help you whenever we canI have personally tried everything available, I feel, but still am trying more things.Diet is such an important part of my life, and there are so many foods I would love to eat, but believe me, I have gotten so sick from eating some of them, it iS not even worth it any more, So I eat a bland diet. It gets real discouraging at times, but what do you doHang in there, and if we can be of any help, please do not hesitate to askHave you tried a fiber or caltrate, like Mark suggested.?I find if people do not know what IBS is, or he never experienced it or know of anyone who has had it, they sometimes look at you like you are nus. I know my family and friends do not understnad. I am not making this up. No way.Good luck and hang in there Okay


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Aw hun im 18 and i have felt like killing myself its horrible! I think everyone on this board has hit rock bottom and just felt like dying! But sometimes u gotta hit rock bottom before you can get back up again. You need to find something that makes you happy and helps with stress for me its cleaning. It helps alot to have some kinda project to do and since your home all day cleaning is a good idea lol. But ask your doctor about lexapro its an antideprssent and its helped ALOT!!!! I still have my bad days but i dont stress on it so much. Feel better!!


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you are down. I guess we all feel down once in awhile with this IBS thing that no dr. seems to able to make go away.I've had it since I was a child & no one understoood it back thenI've missed work because of it and had difficulties traveling, but I just try to remember there are many more like me out there. I really just push forward. The more I let myself get down, the worse the IBS becomes.I have had 2 beautiful children, been married and divorced and am now married again.There are months when I actually feel good. You will too. Please hang in there. We are all here for you.I really believe that with all the new advances in medicine something will be found for this.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I am 29 year old female and I'm single and feel really lonely too sometimes. I understand exactly what you are feeling. I also look at everyone else and I want to be enjoying life as well and feel that I'm really wasting my life. I don't even go out to socialise anymore which I used to love and still miss it. It just got too much to handle and I'm lonely. My family are understanding but they don't really know what it feels like. It is really hard as most of the people that are my age are now all getting married and having children - I just think that I could never get married in a church if there wasn't a toilet. Sad but very true. I don't think I can even get close to anyone because how could I possibly explain all this to them.Believe me I know exactly where you are coming from. I do enjoy things but have just had to change the things that I do. I'm sorry that you have to go through this as well. Take care.


----------



## gsxr60097 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the inspiring words. I have just lost so much and feel like I am in the same situation as when it stole my life at 18yrs old. 12 years gone. I am changing many things and trying so many different approaches. I recently started the calcium thing so we will see how this goes. I have to do more research into the other suggested treatments. I just want to live life to the fullest, anything short is not acceptable anymore. Too much time has passed and we all know we cannot get it back. So many regrets...


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

HiI've had this IBS thing since I was 8 years old. I am now 65. There are months when I feel fine & then out of the blue it hits, as it just did in October. I know stress is part of it. I try to just stay as strong as I can. I was trying to eat dinner earlier and was in pain and had to stop. The pain can really get me down. I'm trying calcium, elavil and donnatol this time around. I need to feel better as we are leaving for the beach in 3 weeks. I live in FL. It was a struggle just to get my dog to groomer today, but I did it.Until I recently found this forum, I had no idea how many are suffering with this. I thought maybe it was just me and that drs. think I'm nuts.I think there is a lot of research going on to help us. I know there are studies over in the Netherlands.I try to do as much internet research as I can.Stay strong.


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your pain. Please consider giving Michael's CD a try. I remember crying once while listening, because it felt like there was finally someone who understood and cared. The CD's helped me alot.


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

What is Michaels CD.?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

ceb2: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=75687


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ~Mike's CDs are hypnotherapy CDs that can be used at home. His hpnotherapy has been very helpful to many ibs suffers throughout the years, esp in treating D and pain. There are also many clinical studies about it which have found favorable results. Check out this forum and Mike's site:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/Cherrie


----------



## cmawa (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had IBS for 7 years and would like to share what has really helped me. I stopped drinking milk (I have soy milk with cereal once in a while) and I stopped taking birth control pills (mononessa). I believe my IBS is connected to hormones (diarrhea worse the week before & during period). Anyway, since I have made these two changes, I have felt 100% better. Hopefully this lasts and that this info may help others! That is why I'm posting this (got an email from IBS Treatment Center in Seattle that reminded me of this site).


----------



## Indy62 (Dec 28, 2007)

I know what you mean. I had struggled with crohn's in my colon. I had open sores in it causing bloody d. What I ended up doing was to follow Jack Lalanne's advice: "if man made it, don't eat it". It worked. I was off all meds and doing fine as long as I adhered to a strict (but boring) diet. I had to avoid gluten. However, earlier this year I started to relapse. I went on an even stricter diet and discovered that protein in general was causing the problems. I asked for some digestive enzymes from my gut doc and he agreed. They have been working great, and my doc doesn't understand why. I still have crohn's but at least I can get back to a normal life.Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i am right thewre with you ..i was recently dumped by a guy because of my fbo..i can understand where he is coming from but i dont like ituntil i can do something baout the fecal smell im going to be alone for the rest og my life and i do not look forward to it


----------



## mac78 (Nov 1, 2007)

Having Ibs d can be very frustrating.My problems begun 4 years ago and never stop now i am 30.Sometimes i am better sometimes can be really bad. In first years of my illness i was so afraid to go out i was practicly housebond .I was afraid to eat so, i lost a lot kg.Then i start to go out i met my today husband who was really understanding about my illness and things becomes better since that.Because of my problem i am afraid to search job because i am afraid to travel. J am nervous when i have to travel and i cant stay long time at one place because i am constantly gasy. Under stres things are more worst. I am not afraid to go out when i am OK i associate more with friends.Try to be more open with people and friends explane your situation they will accept you and have understanding about your problem.


----------



## zolfkimblee (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey you shouldnt feel that bad there are so many of us that get the terrible problems from IBS-D.I have the kind that will be just regular every now and then.Then I will randomly get the horrible bouts of it and it will last a few months and I get social anxiety because i can't drive and well all of us know what happens if you are in a vehicle and cant get to a bathroom.it was odd it did not act up for about 3 years i was doing the calcium supplement thing and all of the sudden with the stress of an annoying room mate.not that i disliked them you know they were just an annoying person that stressed me out.and bam i am in a bad case again and i have panic attacks everytime i am in a vehicle and not just running 5 min up the street.i hate having it i think we all do so i completely sympathize with you on that mine may not be as severe but any IBS is no fun.and its bad to have to explain to your friends or boyfriend "hey if we cant get to a rest room and i'm in your vehicle i cannot control my bowels sometimes because of a disorder.no one ever wants to have to say that to anyone,but luckily my friends understood and now when they want to go out i tell them my butt is broken.and they actually joke back.


----------

